
Tech Start-Up Exclusively Hires People with Asperger's Syndrome - dotBen
http://gizmodo.com/#!5769261
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The page I got when I clicked on the link doesn't have anything about
Asperger's at all. Then I clicked on it again, and this time I got the
article.

Is this the "Hash-Bang" screw-up people were talking about some time ago?

1st click took me here: <http://uk.gizmodo.com/#!5769261>

2nd click took me here: <http://gizmodo.com/#!5769261>

